# Aquarium NA 90cm



## Nice (24 Jan 2012)

Hello to you all,

After a first draft with an aquarium of 110cm, I'll move to something more pro.

I've been seeing different brands and products to choose something with quality. Among the choices are the ADA and ELOS and NA(naturalaquario.com).

Starting at the aquarium I opted for the 90cm because of the space available in the house.

The aquarium of 90cm ADA costs 490eur extra-clear glass, the ELOS not have that size tank, but the system for an  70cm aquarium system  is 1812.51eur and is complete but does not include light system, at those prices , only for the Italians, lol. NA aquarium cost 150.52eur extra clear and 72.19eur for the regular glass. It is clear by what I chose, the NA normal glass! Do not know if the quality of the aquarium will have the ADA, but the quality is quite good of NA and I have no complaint, and extra-clear glass makes a big difference in the aquarium photos, but who see with the naked eye the difference is not so much and did not justify the price.

Then for the mobile/wood cabinet, ELOS because we know the prices so forget about it, and the ADA did not find for sale in Portugal but in italy 565eur costs, and even if it is available in Portugal would surely not have the quality that NA does, because it has the frieze stainless steel in the mobile and cost only 198.27eur, and what everyone saw good reviews for furniture made ??of NA.

I'll try to post the developments of the project, later i put photos ...

cumps


----------



## Callum (24 Jan 2012)

Sounds like you put some good thought into your tank choice, I look forward to seeing photos


----------



## Nice (25 Jan 2012)

Well i surelly did! eheh

And Lets start with the photos:


















For now it is just the wood cabinet, that i'm by the way very happy with it. I decided to order the cabinet allready prepared for a saltwater aquarium, there are some holes when i decided to get into the salt system, and there is also some empty space for the SUMP

Later on, i will bring you more photos...


----------



## George Farmer (25 Jan 2012)

Very nice. I look forward to more photos.

I'm having great results with Elos products. I'm using their substrate system, and was using their fertilisers until I recently ran out.  I can't afford their hardware though!


----------



## Nice (26 Jan 2012)

you will surely have more photo George.

I have two more photos to post, the Arm to hold the light system and the protective foam.

The Arm to hold the light system of the NA is hollow square tube unlike the ADA that is round, but it's just a detail, because the functionality is the same and aesthetics itself is not very different I think. The Arm to hold the light system of the ADA as I know, it's massive pipe, and the price is also massive: D, but turns out to be tougher and not give the weight of light system, let's see how the NA behaves.

here are the pictures:









cumps


----------



## hinch (26 Jan 2012)

had a look on the NA website they've got some  very nice stuff there looks to be equally as good as the ada stuff and much more sensible prices too


----------



## Nice (26 Jan 2012)

hello again

well hinch in fact some NA products are even better than the ADA. And for the NA products prices, i didn't have to think twice.

I already have placed the aquarium, and I am already imagining the aquarium set up, but there is still some time, I still have to put the light system, and buy some products. Can't wait to have it water full..

Here are the photos ....





cumps


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Jan 2012)

Wow. Nice kit and love the light hanger. Do u have any links to their website?


----------



## Rabb.D (26 Jan 2012)

ooo... that setup quality is amazing... looks sort of like mine except my doors are a little crooked  hesh... took a look at their website... very affordable


----------



## hinch (26 Jan 2012)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Wow. Nice kit and love the light hanger. Do u have any links to their website?



in the first post 
naturalaquario.com


----------



## JohnC (26 Jan 2012)

How nice is that. Checking the link out now.


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Jan 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, hadn't spotted it as it didn't have the blue link writing. going to have a look now


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Jan 2012)

hope you don't mind me posting in your thread but they have some nice pics of your tank to be on their flickr thread - http://www.flickr.com/photos/naturalaquario/


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Jan 2012)

those tanks are extremely reasonable!! i been looking at arms to hang my halide.. with only 9E shipping im sold!!
nice tank mate, look forward to the planting.


----------



## darren636 (28 Jan 2012)

very good prices on those tanks.


----------



## Nice (28 Jan 2012)

Hello you all,

Here i have more photos, the light system. 

This is 2xAqua Sun 2 with 150W 8000k lamp, they are built of pure Stainless Steel, that cost me 2x154,15eur + 24,59eur(lamp) from NA(naturalaquario.com). The ADA light system is much more expensive (412eur in Portugal), and the reflector is not as good as NA, and ADA is made of painted aluminum. Even if NA is not so good at marketing and product finishing in not so delicate, the prices and functionality does do their job, i for the price of 1 ADA, i got 2 from NA.

I bought 2x150W and you may think that for a 90cm aquarium is too much, and that true, but like i said I’m planning for a Reef system in the future, so i decided to speed up the process, and i which a fast growing aquarium.

some photos:

























Next will be the hardscape, not decided yet what to use or do about...

cumps


----------



## darren636 (28 Jan 2012)

i am convinced the ADA prices are a joke. sand flattener- £38. irmc.


----------



## Ady34 (28 Jan 2012)

Hi,
really nice set up, looking forward to seeing it progress.
Ady.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (28 Jan 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> i am convinced the ADA prices are a joke. sand flattener- £38. irmc.



It's good to see another company step in and rival ADA, with ADA prices I can't believe nobody thought of it sooner.

Shame there doesn't seem to be a UK distributor.


----------



## Joecoral (28 Jan 2012)

That's a really good looking tank Nice, and the prices are very affordable! I'm tempted by one myself, would you recommend them? Did you go for the standard glass or the extra clear in the end?
Also, what was the delivery service like, did it take long from ordering it until it arrived?


----------



## darren636 (28 Jan 2012)

i am looking at a 90 x 45 x 45, 130 including delivery from Portugal? Compared with 4- 500 from a shop in the UK.


----------



## Nice (28 Jan 2012)

hello again..



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> convinced the ADA prices are a joke. sand flattener- £38. irmc.


Well I love ADA, their products are awesome, and will ever be, but sometimes, ADA is not the best option. And to be honest if i had more money i would buy ADA...Their products are high quality, and the high quality has its price. 



			
				Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> darren636 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think NA is rival to ADA, i dont think ADA has got any rival at all. ADA is the best, and then are the others...



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> That's a really good looking tank Nice, and the prices are very affordable! I'm tempted by one myself, would you recommend them? Did you go for the standard glass or the extra clear in the end?
> Also, what was the delivery service like, did it take long from ordering it until it arrived?


What i recommend to you is to contact them...And what i can say is that i'm happy with the products, not because they are chep price, but because they are good enought! Well i choose normal glass, like i said, to take picture, extra clear is much better, cause light reflect much better on the back glass and photos are awsome, but to apreciate naked eye the aquarium, normal or crystal glass don't make much difference.

Next week i will make hardscape arrangements, lets see how its turn out, NA promise some nice wood and stones


----------



## Nice (7 Feb 2012)

Hello you all

Anxiety increases to fill the pot.

Everything indicates that it will be this weekend ... I can not wait to see the algae grow...

I leave here some pictures of the material that I use for the setup ...









natural aquarium Yamaya Stone




natural aquarium Old Wood


See you next weekend ...

cumps


----------



## darren636 (7 Feb 2012)

heaven!


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Feb 2012)

very nice!  Have you got a closer picture of all the equipment?  just wondering what youve bought from na to go in the tank


----------



## geaves (7 Feb 2012)

well this is weird, was following this as well as others and keeping notes (being new, as you do  ) but on my W7 machine no images either in chrome, ff or ie 9, but on ubuntu it's fine.....


----------



## greenink (7 Feb 2012)

Nice said:
			
		

> This is 2xAqua Sun 2 with 150W 8000k lamp



Blimey. Good luck with that!


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Feb 2012)

Nice set up NIce! lol

seriously though, looking forward to this one.


----------



## Alastair (8 Feb 2012)

Lovely set up. Have just been on their site and am seriously considering the 180cm plus stand. Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (8 Feb 2012)

their carriage charges have doubled!  but yes. I want .


----------



## Alastair (8 Feb 2012)

Nice, are you related to the site in anyway lol??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nice (9 Feb 2012)

one photo...do you like it?





soon i bring you some more...


----------



## Antipofish (9 Feb 2012)

Nice said:
			
		

> one photo...do you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see this will look great mate.  How is the wood held in place ? Just by the substrate ?


----------



## toadass (10 Feb 2012)

Looking good so far mate, Natural aquario is a welcomed addition to my budget aswell. Got to agree with what you say about nothing rivaling ADA, it does seem to be a class above the rest. 
What are you looking to add as far as plants go?

Matt


----------



## Ady34 (10 Feb 2012)

Nice said:
			
		

> one photo...do you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do like it, but i love the way the wood sits in this photo below. You probably just dropped it in but it looks amazing this way.  



			
				Nice said:
			
		

>



Anyway, the wood looks like its been chopped, but its going to be a great one to follow none the less.
Ady.


----------



## Nice (13 Feb 2012)

Hello to you all...

Andy34: I do like it, but i love the way the wood sits in this photo below. You probably just dropped it in but it looks amazing this way. 

I also must agree with you, i just dropp, next time that is what i will DO!!!!!

Anyway, got the photo cover of the set up, and want to share, hope you like it...

Setup:

Aquarium  90x45x45cm  normal glass
Wood cabinet: Movel 90x45x85cm wengue
Light 2= NA sun 2 1x150W 8000k
Filter Eheim 2213 with Na Charcoal then Bio Filter with NA in e out flow glass pipes
heater Hydor external 200w
Substrat: Soil bacteria, Soil Pure, Power Bottom + Soil Bottom e Soil Top
Aditivs: Water Bacter, Basic K, Safe, Basic Life
CO2: NA mini set , com 1 bolha por segundo.





























Used plants:

Glossostigma Elatinoides
Rotala Green
Rotala Rotundifolia
Marsilea Hirsuta
Fetos de Java
Echinodorus Tenellus

cumps


----------



## Nice (16 Feb 2012)

Hello to you all...



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Nice, are you related to the site in anyway lol???



No i don't, but i wish so they could gave me a extra discount... 

Well got some more photos of the evolution. No algae at the moment, but they will came i believe, it is just a matter of time 

Plants are now with some underwater developments, but still not totally adapter to the underwater environment, this will take one more week.

the aquarium was setup on 9/2/2012

10/02/2012 photo (next day photo)





on 15/02/2012 (1 week pass)





and that it, will post more some day...

cupms


----------



## toadass (24 Feb 2012)

Hi Cumps,

Hows the tank coming along?? following this with a lot of interest, got a feeling this might be one for the favourites bar


----------



## Nice (1 Mar 2012)

Hello.

No much time to keep the post updated very often.

The algae have appear, as i supposed. My shrimps all died. I think i'm having a problem with my water, it is killing all living animals and may be also influence the plant grow. I hope my water gets better so i can put algae eaters.

Some photos today. 1/3/2012

























cumps


----------



## Antipofish (1 Mar 2012)

Great pics.  Sorry to hear of the problems you are having.  What do you think is the problem with your water ?  I am sure someone on here can point you in the right direction if you need them to


----------



## Nice (4 Mar 2012)

Hello

I really don't know what is the problem, but i think it is getting better the water conditions. By now there are 3 alive shrimps at least, so this means something, i now i'm confident to put some more. 

I decided to trim all the plants, i now just wait to see them grow. Also disable one NA Aqua Sun 2, remaining only 1. I will rely only in 150W, cause the light have got a very good reflector.

some yesterday photos
3/3/2012


























cumps


----------



## Nice (19 Mar 2012)

Hello again,

Got some news and update.

The aquarium is quite good, only 1 light system, and its enough. Great!

Check it out:














well i also make a visit to NA store, and i toke some photos ate their new set up, that i find out quite good, some photos:













I wish i learn more how they make the hardscape. They have publish a step by step with all the details on there website pretty useful.

cumps


----------



## Nice (20 Mar 2012)

If you what to check out the Step by Step very useful visit: http://www.naturalaquario.com/?page_id=2506

I made a mistake on this tank, i put the wood before i put the stones...blah.

I will make a timming trying to get what i imagine, hope it work out.

Will take some pictures then.

cumps


----------



## Nice (22 Apr 2012)

Hello to you all.

Take a look ate my living room right now:





regards


----------



## Antipofish (22 Apr 2012)

Jaysus ! What a mess.  Don't you ever tidy up ?     

Looks a cracker mate


----------



## HarryRobinson (22 Apr 2012)

Now that, is a work of art. The room, the tank, owh jeeeezus. keep up the good work!


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Apr 2012)

theres one thing...you need another cushion on that sofa to balance things out.



only joking, that looks fab in there, well one!


----------



## leonroy (24 Apr 2012)

Excellent photography and looks like your tank is really growing beautifully now. You should send this thread to NA and ask for a discount on your next purchase, I'm sure you've sent a fair few forum members their way!


----------



## Nice (24 Apr 2012)

Hello



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> theres one thing...you need another cushion on that sofa to balance things out.
> 
> only joking, that looks fab in there, well one!



Yeah i really have to improve my aquascape, a missing cushion is crucial!!!! I wont won IPLC 2012   



			
				leonroy said:
			
		

> Excellent photography and looks like your tank is really growing beautifully now. You should send this thread to NA and ask for a discount on your next purchase, I'm sure you've sent a fair few forum members their way!



I'm not looking for any discount, what i was looking for i get it, a good looking system.

The aquarium is still on is way to improve. Need more trimming and i think 2 more month to be much better.

Anyway, one more photos, enjoy:





cumps


----------



## pariahrob (24 Apr 2012)

Some lovely photography there. Does the substrate you used leech ammonia like the ADA amazonia? COuld that be the cause of the shrimp death?

Hope you sort it out. It's a lovely looking set up.

Rob


----------



## gmartins (15 Feb 2013)

Any updates on this? Is it still running?


----------



## Nice (14 Apr 2016)

Hello

No it isn't running, it was running for 2 years and then i had to move.

This was my new home and also my new tank http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/new-90cm-na-update-photos-2º-page.27808/

but then again i change my job and home again, so i give the tank system to a cosin. 

but i got some time now, and i am trying to buy a new system agaim, lets what i can get.

cheers


----------

